# How to realistically play a instrument using CCs



## liambrownpianopro (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey I saw a really good one and I was wondering if there was any others people could recommend. I saw 


Mike Verta's videos​
Thanks


----------



## d.healey (Sep 26, 2021)

Mike's videos and lots (years) of practice.


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 26, 2021)

Check out the MIDI files of the demos on the Aaron Venture website. Specifically focus on the CC1 lane while listening to the demo. They’re super informative as his instruments have no baked in performance like so many traditional libraries - the CC curves along with velocity and note length shape the sound. 









Infinite Brass - Sustineo — Aaron Venture


Listen to Aaron Venture's "Sustineo" performed with Infinite Woodwinds and Infinite Brass! Preview all the rooms, download the MIDI and learn more about the performance in general.




www.aaronventure.com












Infinite Brass - Swan Lake — Aaron Venture







www.aaronventure.com












Infinite Brass - Moonlight March — Aaron Venture







www.aaronventure.com












Infinite Brass - "Steel Ballroom" by Aaron Venture — Aaron Venture


Listen to Aaron Venture's "Steel Ballroom" performed with Infinite Woodwinds and Infinite Brass! Preview all the rooms, download the MIDI and learn more about the performance in general.




www.aaronventure.com






https://www.aaronventure.com/infinite-brass/rhapsody-in-blue


----------



## liambrownpianopro (Sep 26, 2021)

Okay, do you know of any other videos that shows how to play this stuff kinda like the other guy I mentioned?


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 26, 2021)

https://youtu.be/vIZcj4z2Jz8
https://youtu.be/XUwUIoX41ig


----------



## liambrownpianopro (Sep 26, 2021)

Thank you so much


----------



## SknowyRuins (Oct 16, 2021)

Don't forget that the most important step is to listen to music and pay attention to what goes on. After all, how are you to achieve realism if you don't know what it sounds like?


----------



## Cinesamples-SG (Oct 16, 2021)

Something to consider when working with sections or ensembles, like writing for full string orchestra, is how you can do slightly different CC/dynamics automation for each line. Real string ensembles react to each other's playing in real time, with the dynamic moves the Violins make influencing what the Violas do, and in turn the Violas do altering what the Cellos do. Try doing your dynamics automation for each individual string section, while paying attention what's going on in the others.

To practice this, try full orchestrating out a short chord progression for Violins I, II, Violas, Cellos, and Basses, and explore different dynamics automations for each section. Try drastic moves at first, to get a sense of how much dynamic range is available to you overall with the samples and mix setup you are using, and then scale it back to more subtle movements that sound nice, natural, and musical.


----------



## ShemS76 (Oct 16, 2021)

I was able to get my hands on an ewi a year ago or so and as a wind player there is no better way for me to get expression than this instrument. I'm still in the early stages of fine tuning it, and I need to work out some fundamentals, but it's really night and day between using cc faders and using my breath. 

Of course it's easier for me in some regard as I've been playing wind instruments for over 30 years, but I still appreciate this as it's own unique instrument just like any other. One of the more difficult elements I run into is how often velocity is so heavily used in sound creation, and sample libraries. Also rethinking everything I've learned about ASDR has been a challenge as well, but I'm finally starting to grasp how I can use the Breath, Bite, pitch bending, and key tracking, in a matrix of configurations to create truly human expression with VIs. It's best to keep the settings mono for more realistic instruments but amazing things can be done with stacking sounds as well. 

They do make breath controllers that work with keyboards and other midi controllers as well, but being able to fluidly change volumes on a single note or phrase in such an intuitive way is going to be a real game changer for me. It isn't easy, but it's going to be worth it.


----------

